

Microsoft’s Keyser Söze Opportunity - vrobancho
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/12/microsoft-bing-iphone/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
andrewljohnson
Really... no shortage of people who think Bing, Google, and Yahoo are equal? I
haven't met any of these people, and that includes my relatives in Oklahoma
and Texas.

There are no shortage of people who think Yahoo is the best search engine, but
most of those people can't spell Google. They get their search bundled with
their Windows, and that's a wrap.

Maybe this was satire and I missed it.

~~~
philk
The thing is that the bulk of the market is remarkably non-tech-savvy. If Bing
became the default search engine on Firefox it wouldn't alter my searching
habits at all, as I'd just set it to Google instead.

However for the nontechnical majority, if it still returned the results they
wanted there's a good chance they'd never get around to solving the hard
problem of switching default search engines.

